# Russian T-50 Stealth Fighter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Revell Germany's 1/72 kit (which I suspect of being a Zvezda rebox).
Built OTB, with ModelMaster paints. LOTS of tiny stencil decals!










More photos here:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/t50.html


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful build! Does the Revell kit include a stand?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No but it has a crew ladder and a couple of figures


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^What he said.
But I went with a close canopy to show the rilly kewl lines.


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

Damn sexy plane, JP! I belive you are correct about it being a rebox of the Zveda kit. 

Chuck


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice job John.

Phillip1


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Beautiful work as always, John!

The design looks pretty much like a clone of the F-22 Raptor.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. F-22 basic layout with bits of YF-23 thrown in, like the underslung intakes. Some may say "copycats!" and some may rationalize that panes designed for the same mission will end up looking similar. Only Sukhoi knows.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job John and great webpage too.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I've watched a lot of video of the PAK FA which the T-50 is supposed to be a prototype for. Fascinating plane and a beautiful build John.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Russia does have a history of making simplified US designs. Maybe their political leaders told them; 'make us something like that!'.

Neat design. And well painted JP.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Interesting design, and a very well built and painted model too!


Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool! Great paint job and detailing  

The Russians have been notorious rip-off artists since at least the B-29 rip-offs they made based on captured planes.


----------

